# Are there more fires in winter?



## ICE (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Alias (Jul 5, 2011)

Around here there are but they are mostly flue fires.  And the one where the toddler grabbed a burning stick out of the woodstove, turned, and set the Christmas tree on fire.

Don't forget to clean that chimney before lighting the woodstove or fireplace insert!


----------

